# 211 change location



## carp22 (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a 211 with 1000 dish in las vegas. leaving for a few months to go to Pa. Can I just take the 211 and hook it up to a dish 500 tuned to 110 & 119?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

carp22 said:


> I have a 211 with 1000 dish in las vegas. leaving for a few months to go to Pa. Can I just take the 211 and hook it up to a dish 500 tuned to 110 & 119?


Yes, but you will not receive any HD programming.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

HD channels on 110°
TNT "HD"
HD Theater
HDNet
HDNet Movies
ESPN
5 PPV
HBO
Showtime
AK/HI package on spotbeams
12 local markets on spotbeams


----------

